# Stu



## Stu1 (Nov 23, 2021)

I have a sage duo temp pro, and I accidently ran the machine with no water in the tank and the machine no longer gets any water coming from the group head or the wand. The pump sounds like it is running, but when I removed the pipe at the heater there was no water coming out to feed the heater. I've also tried pumping water into the pipe from the water tank as I read an air lock was a possibility... which would make sense after not having water in the tank, but this didn't work. Does anyone have any ideas as to what I could do next, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated I miss my coffee.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How long did you run the pump for ?? If it has run dry for any length of time it is possible you have burnt the pump out, particularly as you say it is running but even priming does not help


----------



## Stu1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thank you El carajillo for the reply. I managed to diagnose the problem.

Where I had ran it dry it must've pumped through some minerals/limescale which caused a blockage in the outlet feed of the pump above the recirculation pipe. (As it's only a pin hole it blocked quite easily.) I found the problem by blowing through the dismantled parts to locate the blockage. After cleaning it out it worked fine. Hopefully this might help someone else with similar problems.


----------

